

Announcing the MakeGamesWithUs Summer Academy - DesaiAshu
https://www.makegameswith.us/summer-academy/

======
dave_sullivan
Man, there's really going to be a big industry in what essentially ends up
being programming camps for rich kids. As the value of college declines, SAT
prep programs and otherwise may suffer--only to be replaced with "learn to get
hired as a programmer" programs. Private schools will compete based on the
technical and/or startup chops of their faculty. And hey, I guess this isn't a
bad thing? More people _should_ learn to program, rich kids or not.

~~~
DesaiAshu
Hi, one of the MGWU founders here. Our goal with the Summer Academy is to
initially provide a supplement to traditional education, and eventually
provide a replacement for it. As a supplement it may seem like a programming
camp for rich kids (we're doing our best to make it more accessible through
scholarships). But as a replacement we hope to offer the same or better value
(through practical education, professional network, and eventually even brand
name) as traditional education at a fraction of the cost.

------
melling
I was under the impression that Cocos2d is not going to be very popular
because of SpriteKit. If you want true cross-platform then the C++ framework
Cocos2d-x is the way to go.

It does look pretty nice:
[http://www.cocos2d-x.org/](http://www.cocos2d-x.org/)

~~~
DesaiAshu
Actually it's been really easy for us to port our games over to Android thanks
to Apportable ([http://www.apportable.com](http://www.apportable.com)). They
fully support Cocos2d (and are now the official maintainers) with very minor
changes to your codebase to support things like different resolution screens
or the Android back button.

------
JonSkeptic
It sounds really cool, but at $5k and two months time, it's way out of what I
could manage.

~~~
DesaiAshu
I'd encourage you to apply anyways, we're offering scholarships!

